

In 1918 Pandemic, Another Possible Killer: Aspirin - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/13/health/13aspirin.html

======
bootload
_"... The Journal of the American Medical Association suggested a dose of
1,000 milligrams every three hours, the equivalent of almost 25 standard
325-milligram aspirin tablets in 24 hours. This is about twice the daily
dosage generally considered safe today. ... The pharmacology of aspirin is
complex and was not fully understood until the 1960s, but dosage is crucial.
Doubling the dose given at six-hour intervals can cause a 400 percent increase
in the amount of the medicine that remains in the body. Even quite low daily
doses — six to nine standard aspirin pills a day for several days — can lead
to dangerously high blood levels of the drug in some people."_

Very interesting. Shows just how desperate doctors had become. But the dosage
(cost) makes me think this explanation was confined to military not the
general population.

